# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Around The World in Approx 7 weeks....

## TravelD

I am planning to surprise my wife with an around the world trip on her 50th B-Day.  Would appreciate any input or help with the planning.  Plan so far goes something like this:  Staring mid November, 2010 Duration approx 7 weeks  Travel to NYC from Toronto on points.  Using the Star Alliance "Around The World Special Economy Fare"... Rules: 5 Stops and less than 26,000 miles (connecting stopover of less that 24 hours does not count as a Stop).  Must start and stop in the same country (here I have selected United States ie start in NYC and end in Hawaii - to allow me to make it in less than 26,000 miles). Must, of course, use Star Alliance member airlines.  1st leg: Fly from NYC to Kenya for a safari.   Use Swissair from NYC to Zurich (stopover < 24 hours) and then on Swissair again from Zurich to Kenya.  2nd Leg: Fly from Kenya to Bangkok, Thailand.  Using Star Alliance members - would have to fly to Johannesburg (South Africa) on South African Airways (stopover < 24 hours) and then Johannesburg to Bangkok (here can go direct with Thai Airways or 1 stopover (< 24 hours) using Singapore Airlines (ie. Johannesburg to Singapore and then Singapore to Bangkok).  3rd leg: Fly from Bangkok to Sydney Australia.  Can go direct using Thai Airways or with 1stop in Singapore (< 24 hrs) using Singapore Airlines.  4th Leg: Fly from Sydney to Auckland using New Zealand Airlines.  5th Leg: Fly from Auckland to Hawaii using New Zealand Airlines.  Then back home from Honolulu to Toronto on points.  I can fit in 1 more Stop along my general route (has to be along Geberal route to keep it under 26,000.00 miles)... suggestions?  Any and all suggestions and comments rmuch appreciated!!!

----------

